# Obama's accomplishments



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I may have posted this before. Oh well it's still good today. Unfortunately this is some of the fundamental changes many liberals want.



> Charles Wright : Top Commenter
> 
> Quit trashing Obama's accomplishments. He has done more than any other President before him. He has an impressive list of accomplishments:
> 
> ...


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

No, no, no. Accomplishments are the good things he has done. Here:



> Obama's accomplishments,


 :iroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

It took me a nanosecond or two to figure out your point.  Your right.


----------



## dndhomes (May 26, 2011)

If all that is true his dog should be able to do algebra for that much money.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Good'oll berry (chicago jesus) has hit the links a few more times.

http://weaselzippers.us/2013/07/05/obam ... 29th-time/


----------

